# L3p D3sk 2016



## l3p (Apr 2, 2016)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Intel Core i7 5960X @ 4.5 Ghz
Intel 750 SSD  PCIe 3.0 x4 400GB
Asus X99 Deluxe
Asus GTX980 SLI
Corsair LPX 32GB 3000Mhz
Corsair Force GT 180GB (Temp)
Corsair HX 1000i
Corsair  Void RGB Wireless 7.1
Logitech Illuminated
Steel Series Sensei Wireless
2 x Seagate Barracuda 4TB (Storage)
LG 34UM95-P
Bose Computer Monitors
Bitspower liquidcooling fittings
EKWB liquidcooling blocks

*Mods:*
It was custom handmade back in 2011, through the years I kept changing, modding and up/downgrading.
Just wanted to share with you guys it's still alive and how it looks 5 years later 
(Also because it wasn't in the gallery yet)
If you want, check the buildlog link on the forums to see how it looked back then.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 3, 2016)

Didn't that have a massive set of radiators under your house?


----------



## basco (Apr 3, 2016)

Still Bravo!


----------



## l3p (Apr 3, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Didn't that have a massive set of radiators under your house?



It indeed has a big 1080 radiator in the crawlspace, still working like a champ 




basco said:


> Still Bravo!



Thanks!!


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 3, 2016)

Simply and totally awesome!


----------



## axeman67 (Apr 5, 2016)

no words to say....


----------



## spaceprowler (Apr 21, 2016)

Major overkill........... major Mod ..... Major giving me wood ( except it's green ) ! Major Awesome ! I never give a 10 but this is a definite 9+ !!!! Just awesome..... very impressive, as you already know !!!! And it is only like 20% more performance than mine ! ( Real world tasks ) ! Kudos dude !!!!!


----------



## l3p (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## spaceprowler (Apr 25, 2016)

Heaven7 said:


> Simply and totally awesome!


To Heaven 7 .... seriously you are running Windows Vista .... need a minimum of Windows 7 for SSD's
with trim and other functionality !  Just wondering why ?


----------



## l3p (Apr 25, 2016)

It's Windows 10, I just like the old looks


----------



## Lucien (May 10, 2016)

Would it be poseble to get an image of it with out keyboard and mouse pad on it to see the full glory under that surface ??


----------



## Gamer_Gr (May 14, 2016)

Headset stand name please?


----------



## l3p (May 14, 2016)

Check for Satechi


----------

